# First time to France



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Good afternoon to all......we have toured extensively in the UK for the past few years, but are being drawn to cross the water...

The broad plan is to take the tunnel in May and meander down the east of france through Vosges and Jura aiming for the Alps.

Next step could be Switzerland or Italy or carry on to the Med and turn right.

We anticipate 6 weeks minimum.....

Questions...

- Is France motorhome heaven as often quoted?
- How challenging is driving (we have a 6M Rapido and aim to avoid Toll Motorways).
- Do we need to book sites?
- Any tips or wrinkles...!?
- Do we need to worry about reversed polarity?
- What would your preferences be after the Alps?

Thanks in advance....

S


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

- Is France motorhome heaven as often quoted? .............YES
- How challenging is driving (we have a 6M Rapido and aim to avoid Toll Motorways). ............EASYPEASY
- Do we need to book sites? ..............NO
- Any tips or wrinkles...!? ...........USE AIRES
- Do we need to worry about reversed polarity?............NO 
- What would your preferences be after the Alps? ............GERMANY

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Pretty much the same as GEMMY suggests.

I think you'll find that by the time you've "done" the Alps you'll have a better idea of whether you should turn left or right (Germany or more France) - wait til you get there before deciding.


Oh, and I forgot to mention the most important rule when using aires:

If you don't feel comfortable where you are - move on. (So always have a Plan B)


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Envious of your plans and hope you enjoy it. Not retired yet, so can't have enough time off to do what you're doing.

We made our first trip touring France this year and I have to agree with Tony's comments to your questions above. Other tips I would add are:

- Don't rush it all to get as far south as you can - there's so much to see on the way.

- Get the book All The Aires France from Vicarious books, it has thousands of aires listed. There are also numerous websites with free lists of aires and/or campsites for other countries you may wish to download also.

- Get a Caxton or Fairfx card (there are others as well) to minimise the bank charges for payments / cash withdrawals. You top them up with euros when the rate is good and then spend it without any further transaction charges.

- For security, find a super hidey hole (or more) in the van and hide not only some hard cash, but also a credit card, so that in the event you get robbed, you have the necessaries to get fuel etc. 

Good luck and enjoy your travelling 

Rob


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

France, and Europe in general are so good for motorhomes that my planning stops after duration of trip and which direction we take after coming off the ferry. Go with the flow, research what is in the area via the Web as you go.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Do take in Alsace on you way down I am sure you will not be disappointed, we have just returned from there in our 6 mtr Rapido 710F with no problems. Although we did lose the passenger side wing mirror to a large French motorhome on the Route de Crets. Plenty of aires there and as long as you have the book All the Aires it is easy peasy and absolutely delightful.

The tourist office in Chatenois gave us this information and we found it was invaluable.

Enjoy it take and your time.

http://www.tourisme-alsace.com

http://www.tourisme-alsace.com/en/recherche_en/?q=aire de service pour camping car

Harry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have just spent 5-6 weeks in Eastern France this summer - our first real French touring.

My answers are exactly the same as Tony's with one qualification in relation to your 'Where after the Alps?"

Six weeks is absolute minimum - 6 months would be better. You mentioned Vosges and Jura, but try to include Champagne, but more definitely Burgundy, where there are great Aires by rivers and canals and wine-tasting of course.

Aires are great, cheap(often free) get the 'All the Aires' book from Vicarious Books. Only use campsite if you need 230v for longer than the Aires wil give you, except the metered ones where you pay per Kw. If you do not need 230v and are worried about battery charging then think of solar panel if you do not have one. Then you can stay on Aires for very little, as most of the parking is free, as are a lot of the cassette emptying and waste water dumps.

You do not need the motorways as the roads generally are good and quite free of traffic - you just have to slow to 50kph in villages, but then you can spot the Boulangerie/Patisserie or the Relais for Plat du Jour lunch, and the weekly farmer's market - usually signalled by a well-posted diversion('Deviation') round the centre of town.

I would suggest 6 weeks would just about get you down the E. of France to the Alps and a sprint back.BTW do not miss Annecy before the Alps.

What is your possible maximum length of stay? If you can I would continue down the Rhone valley to Avignon and Arles and then you are on the edge of the Camargues (our next target) followed by the Pyrennese.

Ah, so much of France - so little time.

It really is a motorhomers paradise. And a foodies' - what you have to buy in a delicatessen in UK you can get in supermarkets in France(Carrefour is good quality). Do not spend too much on a bottle of wine - there is 'Appellation Controlle' readily available for €3-4.

You WILL enjoy.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks like everyone has said what I would have posted in reply.
Just go and enjoy, you will not like the UK after this experience.

cabby


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Questions...

- Is France motorhome heaven as often quoted?......without doubt

- How challenging is driving (we have a 6M Rapido and aim to avoid Toll Motorways)..... Not difficult at all, but remember if you want to make some progress there are plenty of sections of toll-free autoroute [we have a 6m Chausson  ]

- Do we need to book sites?.....absolutely not

- Any tips or wrinkles...!? ......campsites can be handy, especially if you want to stay in one spot for a day or two

- Do we need to worry about reversed polarity?.......no

- What would your preferences be after the Alps?......continue south to Provence

Have a great trip!!

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"campsites can be handy"

En particulier les campings municipaux.

Which is a polite way of telling you that the more French (and/or other) language skills you can muster the better will be your experience.

You will meet lots of interesting people of all sorts of nationalities and it is great fun talking to them.

PS - Sharing a bottle of wine really does make you multilingual!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In Belgium the locals insist on beer and improving their English :wink: 

tony


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for replies....sounds like a winner!

Have just joined the ACSI club, which sounds like a good scheme.....

I do get very multilingual after a few glasses of red!!! 

Thanks again.....will let you know how it goes!

S


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Agree with most of the comments, would suggest you do not try to do too much on your first visit. For me Germany is a must.Try the Mosel and Rhine you don't have to travel far to find a nice Stellplatz. If you feel adventurous try some of the France Passion sites good for cheap and good wine. 

Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with all the above I live in Spain not very motorhome friendly and spent 3 or 4 months in the UK , to expensive and not at all motorhome friendly. In between times I take as long as possible to meander through France  
And never never use the toll roads apart from the new road between the Spanish border and Bordeaux.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

mearsy said:


> - Is France motorhome heaven as often quoted?
> 
> Not only France; for my money Spanish roads take a lot of beating.
> 
> ...


Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Do NOT rely on a "Hidey hole" for your valuables.

Invest in a keypad operated safe and fix it to the metalwork of your MH. If you have a keypad safe you won't have a key to lose! 

Also,hide a spare habitation door key somewhere on the outside (on mine you have to dismantle something to get to the key, again DONT use one of those little magnetic boxes, they are too easy to find!) so if you DO lose the vehicle keys you will still be able to get inside to access the safe where your spare vehicle keys will be. 

Have a great time, use Aires, DONT RUSH and you will have a fantastic trip.

If out of season ACSI sites offer excellent value. Just Google ACSI.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This link has an extremely useful database behind it.....

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

and after a glass or three of red wine it makes total sense in any language......

It also covers a lot more than just France in case you are tempted to stay......

BUT beware of buying expensive red wine..... it's not necessary to spend more than 5€ for very good quality, and often even less - so keep trying by buying lots......

If you pass this way (Lot et Garonne) or plan to, drop us a message..... several vehicles have visited us this year and they are not allowed to starve or dehydrate on site......

Dave


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

we did our first french trip this year and loved it. we made the mistake of trying to go to far in too little time. 

Using the tolls was easy and very simple to get class 2 rates dspite being over height ( kayaks ) .

A lovely first stop just away from the ferry is Le Touquest en Paris Plage. 11 Euro Aire, but on the beach, and a lovely spot to get your bearings. 

They have two aires there, one being the beach, the other at the hippodrome ( horse track ).


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I can second most of the info above...but I always use campsites...not sure what the attraction is with aires?!?...some amazing campsites to be had for around 13-16 euros a night.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> ......divil.............................not sure what the attraction is with aires?!?...some amazing campsites to be had for around 13-16 euros a night.


Well apart from the fact that many aires are in very attractive spots, for lots of people a big attraction of aires is €13 - €16 per night X 60 is €900 - that buys a lot of diesel/wine/cheese etc.


----------



## peter21 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Touring France*

We are currently meandering around the Camargue, its another hot sunny day...perfect.
Have a look at our blog if you want some ideas re sites/aires.
If you are not yet a convert to aires then try the one at Aigues-Mortes.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Touring France*



> peter21............We are currently meandering around the Camargue, its another hot sunny day...perfect.
> Have a look at our blog if you want some ideas re sites/aires.
> If you are not yet a convert to aires then try the one at Aigues-Mortes.


What's the charge now at Aigues?


----------



## peter21 (Aug 31, 2009)

HI tony
When we arrived a few days ago the ticket machine on the entrance to the aire/car park was bust and they had taken off both the entrance and exit barriers, so it was free.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So, the ticket machine was bust - does that mean it had gone t1ts up or was it just _en panne _


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> peter21.....HI tony
> When we arrived a few days ago the ticket machine on the entrance to the aire/car park was bust and they had taken off both the entrance and exit barriers, so it was free.


The last I heard was something like €18 a night - that's not an aire in my book. :lol:

Do people actually pay that much to park somewhere?


----------



## peter21 (Aug 31, 2009)

pippin said:


> So, the ticket machine was bust - does that mean it had gone t1ts up or was it just _en panne _


Not sure what the difference is between these!! In any event you could go in and out freely, and there was no way to pay. Probably some MHF member stuck chewing gum in the mechanism....who knows?

Regarding the later comment on cost of aires, we have never paid € 18.
we are currently at on aire at Carro, which is on the coast about 40 miles west of Marseille. We have paid €8 for 24 hrs parking on hardstanding facing the Mediterranean which is about 20 yards away...an amazing view for your living room window. Their is water and drainage, so not a bad deal. One of the big advantages to us of the aires is that you can walk in and out at any time of the day and night. We stayed at a campsite at Marseillan Plage a few nights ago and they locked the gate to the beach until about 8am every morning...a major pain if you want to go for an early walk, snap the sunrise etc.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

peter21 said:


> HI tony
> When we arrived a few days ago the ticket machine on the entrance to the aire/car park was bust and they had taken off both the entrance and exit barriers, so it was free.


    It may in fact have been broken since the very beginning of October :lol: It was tossing it down when I went to the machine to sort out payment. The machine swallowed my €10 note and my ticket then closed down leaving a "cassé" sign illuminated. After 40 minutes trying to get the attendant to understand via the intercom (remember it was p..... down!) he eventually rolled up in a van and opened the barrier.

So maybe you have me to thank for your free stay :wink:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

peter21 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > So, the ticket machine was bust - does that mean it had gone t1ts up or was it just _en panne _
> ...


   close - very close! but it was a very soggy ticket and a €10 note.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

France is a Great and Easy place for motorhomers.

For anyone who is not retired. Don't forget, Germany & Beneluxe. There are many places that allow for a great 4-5 day or 10 day break. Depending on where you reside in the UK and what ports you intend to use.

Klein Vink (Arcen/Bad Arcen)
Valkenberg
Rudesheim
Brugge
Maastricht
Ypres

Just for starters....


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> teemyob.......France is a Great and Easy place for motorhomers.
> 
> For anyone who is not retired. Don't forget, Germany & Beneluxe. There are many places that allow for a great 4-5 day or 10 day break. Depending on where you reside in the UK and what ports you intend to use.
> 
> ...


This is a great little book if you want France but don't want to drive too far:

Northern France - What to do and see within 90 minutes of Calais.

It's a good read and can point you to an interesting holiday with loads of different attractions, all within a couple of gallons drive of the ferry/train. Smile

Even if you don't fancy spending all your time there, it can add some interest at each end of your holiday to those far flung places.

Written by Angela Bird
ISBN - 13: 978-0-9545803-1-5
ISBN - 10: 0-9545803-1-1


----------



## moonbeam32 (Oct 12, 2009)

*France first timers*

You've already got some really good advice, and I would only add a couple of comments. Yes the Aires are generally brilliant. However, some you arrive at and think...NO. Generally we don't use Aires that are just on the side of a road with traffic passing, mainly because of the noise. Someone has mentioned Camping Municipals. Almost every town or large village in France has a CM. They are owned by the local council and usually clean and well organised. Charges vary but usually from 8 to 14 euros a night. If you are wary about Aires, then the CMs are a good alternative. They are a proper fenced off campsite with toilets, showers and hook up. You find that some CMs have an Aire outside the grounds, but attached, but with no hook up etc. They usually don't allow twin axle caravans, to deter those types who tend to travel around a lot!
When you have had a taster of France, you could try the Moselle Valley in Germany. Every village has a Stellplatz, which is the equivalent of an Aire in France. Some are situated in vinyards, with good opportunities for wine tasting. Most have hook up and they all have water and drainage. They usually cost between 8 and 12 euros a night. It's a great area for low effort cycling along the river, and eating out is not expensive. You can drive to the Moselle through France and Belgium on motorways in about 5 hours without going onto any toll roads.
Moonbeam32


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try down here on the south west of France. The Charente Maritime has a micro climate and never gets too cold :roll: but we have lots to see. La Rochelle, Il de re, Il de oleron, Royan, St George de Didonne and then all the way down to Bordeaux and just south to the sand dunes of Archachon. Continue down Mimazon and down to Biaritz on towards the Spanish border and St Jean de Luz flick a left to Ascain and find

http://www.rhune.com/fr/index.aspx

a train ride of dreams and SO much more. I have lived in France for 9 years driven HGV all around these areas.

Restaurants in France are usually WOW, but for value for money, eat where we truck drivers eat and find local dishes OUTSTANDING. If you are a little brave and like me can eat nearly anything go for the "plat du jour or menu du jour" dish of the day really and I have yet to be disappointed.

http://www.relais-routiers.com/Relais_Routiers_index.asp

Always remember, in France when you enter a room/shop/café whatever, the very first thing say "bonjour" it really will make a difference to your experiences here in France.

Bon route


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

My advice would be don't go near the place! The roads are always crowded, the police will fine you for anything they can think of, you'll get robbed and/or gassed as soon as you get off the ferry, the French hate British motor homers, the shops are far to expensive, especially for wine and finally the aires and campsites are just run down derelict gypsy camps where you and your family will be robbed and sold into white slavery as soon as you can say Bonjour!

No my friend take it from one who has been there many times and has only just survived. The fewer people go to France and stop cluttering up the place the better! :lol:


----------

